# Mouldy Dog Treats OK?



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

I dehydrated a whole lot of beef a week ago and kept most of it in a box in the fridge, because I'm feeding it as a treat every day.

Now most of the slices have started to show signs of mold  (lots of small white dots) and I'm not sure if I can still feed it to the dogs. I don't really wanna throw away a pound of beef jerky.

I know that some people feed rotten meat to their dogs and most will do fine, but many websites state that mold is toxic to dogs.

I can still give the moldy jerky to my babies? Or should I just throw it away/feed it to my fishes and turtles? 


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd throw it away. I'd rather throw a pound of beef away than risk the hefty vet bills if the dog got sick. /: Especially since you can't be sure what kind of mold it is.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe the next time you could freeze the jerky. I know my dog's love frozen treats too .... like a cold bone to them.  I would toss the moldy treats.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Why risk it?


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree throw them out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Maybe the next time you could freeze the jerky. I know my dog's love frozen treats too .... like a cold bone to them.  I would toss the moldy treats.


Thanks for the tip. That sounds like a good idea to keep them busy.

Thanks everyone for the help. I'll feed the beef to the turtles.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you positive it's mold? White spots on jerky are sometimes natural especially when refrigerated. It's called "bloom" or something like that and can even be tiny bits of congealed fat. I'm not saying that's the case, but properly dehydrated meat shouldn't be showing mold at one week...especially if its been refrigerated.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Emmett said:


> Are you positive it's mold? White spots on jerky are sometimes natural especially when refrigerated. It's called "bloom" or something like that and can even be tiny bits of congealed fat. I'm not saying that's the case, but properly dehydrated meat shouldn't be showing mold at one week...especially if its been refrigerated.


This was my first thought as well--I've had plain cooked meat be fine in the fridge for almost week, fresh bacon too. There's no reason properly dehydrated meat should be moldy so quickly. Is it a fuzzy film like a mold, or more waxy like you see on a piece of roast beef that's been refrigerated for a day or two? If the latter, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Emmett said:


> Are you positive it's mold? White spots on jerky are sometimes natural especially when refrigerated. It's called "bloom" or something like that and can even be tiny bits of congealed fat. I'm not saying that's the case, but properly dehydrated meat shouldn't be showing mold at one week...especially if its been refrigerated.


Now you are telling me  Your answer caused me to google the topic and it seems it is indeed not mold. According to this thread it's salt residue
http://www.bestbeefjerky.org/2009/03/white-stuff-powder-beef-jerky.html

Which is weird since I didn't add anything to the meat, but it looks exactly like in the picture.

Well, now I know and can prevent it. (Just got my dehydrator and the jerky was my second batch)

Thanks for all the answers.


----------

